# Emotions



## Sandbar (Nov 6, 2012)

One of the highest prices for me so far with Graves has been the instability it has added to my emotions and thinking. If something bad happens my ability to cope with it is lessened and tendency to melt down is greater. I'm more likely to believe in the worst outcome. It's not always like this, but far more often than pre-Graves. Even though I've been in the "normal range" of FT4, slightly low end for many months I still recognize the changes in my feeling and thinking that came on with Graves.

And I wonder, is this it? Has my brain been permanently rewired by the antibodies? I do a lot of reading on many forums and see some people do seem to be affected this way, though others seem to have never had the mental effects. I wonder if this works like the eye disease, some get it some don't.

Can anyone relate to this?


----------



## Endlessness (Oct 5, 2011)

It's funny that you mention this, I was actually thinking about the same thing this afternoon, after reading some of the posts on here. It's hard for me to tell how I was before Graves (since I was so young). Although I know for sure I'm not the same monster I was before being diagnosed and treated!

The thing is, I developed agoraphobia/social phobia in my teens, and I still battle with it today. I'm a very anxious person. I used to think it was caused by a not so great childhood in a broken family, but I've heard of a lot of people with Graves that have anxiety problems. Could it be related? Was my brain rewired, like you put it so well, because of the antibodies?

I think the only thing we can really do is do our best to find the dosage that makes us feel the best, and learn to cope with our emotions and become the people we want to be. I strongly believe we can work on ourselves to succumb less to the irritability, to figure out a way to deal with the anxiety and not let it ruin our lives. Is it from Graves? Maybe. Will it help if we know for sure? Not really. I feel like it would even make us give up on getting better, since it's not really our fault and all 

I don't believe "this is it" though. I've been working on my anxiety for years and I see constant progress. We can rewired our brains. Don't give up


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Sandbar, how has Graves been treated for you? Have you had RAI or surgery? If so, how long ago has it been?

I understand, the psychological issues for me, were the absolute worst thing. I nearly destroyed my marriage and lost my job. I have had the surgery. I find if I do not get enough rest, the mood swings will return. Being gluten free can help keep the anitbodies quiet, and lessen any Graves business that might still be hanging around.

I am sure some other folks that have Graves will be able to offer some suggestions. Hang in there!


----------



## Sandbar (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for the support Webster - I'll hang in there and keep at it. I have three dietary things which probably me worse dairy and gluten and caffeine. It's tough cause I've been a comfort eater all my life and man oh man do I need comfort now - so cutting out those foods has been, um, challenging. Sleep yes, definitely can improve on the sleep. I still have my thyroid - I'm nine months on methimazole and supposedly doing wonderfully according to my endo.

Endlessness, I like that that *we *can rewire our brains too! I can imagine it must be strange to not know what your pre-Graves adult self would have been like. Knowing we can act on our behalf with some hope of success is so important.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You have to consider that you are also getting older, having additional hormone changes not related to thyroid, additional life experiences that change you as well.

I had undiagnosid Graves/Hashitoxicosis for 7 years post delivery of my 2 kids went on Tapazol for 4.5 years, had a TT then was undermedicated for 2 years, been mostly properly medicated for 5+ years.

That makes me 18 years older, wiser and closer to menopause (throw in 2 teen aged boys to deal with on top of it).

The mental aspects of life are an ever evolving thing. I do not think that thyroid disease "altered" my mind forever - aging would be the cause.

Proper medication and FT-4 and FT-3 levels are key to returning to a "normal" mental state in my opinion.


----------



## brookshire (Nov 28, 2012)

I don't have Graves disease but my thyroid is slightly elevated. I have a nodule that's doing its own thing.

"Slightly" is a relative term and for me it's making me kind of nuts. I'm so crabby and impatient and I wake up about 2 am at least a couple of times a week and then can't go back to sleep. I have no problem going to sleep at 9 pm because I'm so exhausted.

I get these spells every once in a while where I'm totally panicked about something. When I try to reason with myself I know the panic is unwarranted but it doesn't go away.

Here's what I'm finding works for me while I wait for my surgery. I keep a small paper bad handy to breathe into. That can slow anxiety down. If I'm feeling exceptionally antsy in the evening I have some cammomile tea. Cleaning the house helps too and even if it doesn't I'll at least have a clean house. I've quit trying to do two things at once. Sometimes I come home in the evening and don't even turn on the TV because it irritates me. Keep breathing.

I'm also taking a different attitude towards people around me. I'm taking care of me primarily. Anyone else, maybe if they ask. When the guys I work with start talking football and it annoys me I pick up something I need to read and go to a quiet place.

I doubt that it causes brain damage. Our brains are pretty resilient. But I do believe that stress can cause the thyroid issues. At work we have been under extreme stress for about 2 years and 3 people out of 25 have new thyroid problems. One has cancer.


----------

